# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Excellent Show Last Night

## phil62

An early threat of rain gave way to a perfect evening, and another great fashion show. Some new, some already seen creations made for a colorful exhibition, and the Chevel Blanc venue created a relaxing and entertaining half hour. 

Below is a sneak peek. To see the whole show, click here.

----------


## dadto6

Phil, you are the master!

----------


## GramChop

Another beautiful Tuesday evening...you captured it beautifully, Big Guy.  Do you find the level of energy the same as it used to be "back in the day"?

----------


## phil62

> Another beautiful Tuesday evening...you captured it beautifully, Big Guy.  Do you find the level of energy the same as it used to be "back in the day"?



It's getting there. Many of the models are new, as is the venue. Each show gets better in terms of pace, and you can tell that the models are getting more comfortable.

----------


## cec1

A lovely evening, for sure . . . beautiful models, beautifully showing stunning clothing in a new & exciting setting!  For New Yorkers in the Forum group, the new bar area, which you see in Phil’s photos, is quite reminiscent of an exquisite bar in NY of many years ago — “Palio.”

----------


## stbartshopper

We have now been to most of the major hotels on the island. It is clear to us that LVMH does a masterful job of trining their employees. From the moment we set foot into Cheval Blanc the staff exhibit a desire to truly please their customers.

----------


## krand1

We have not been to the Tuesday fashion show since pre-covid...can anyone provide details as to time...and I believe that reservations are required/suggested? We will be on island last week in February. Starting the St barths countdown and filling out my dinner/lunch reservations schedule.  :Big Grin:

----------


## amyb

Sadly, not a usual occurrence at all. The thought was perhaps once a month. But no word of a January show yet, so  I would not count on any new ones even next month. If it happens, it happens.

----------


## krand1

> Sadly, not a usual occurrence at all. The thought was perhaps once a month. But no word of a January show yet, so  I would not count on any new ones even next month. If it happens, it happens.



Oh that's too bad. Thank you for letting me know. I just realized this was quite an old thread. Maybe I will contact the hotel and see if they have any plans. Will post if I get a positive reply.

----------


## amyb

That would be great. Thank you.

----------

